# CO2 setup



## overthetop2009 (Jan 18, 2010)

How much would you pay for a complete CO2 canister setup. Big Al's quoted me at $515 but that sounds like more than what my boss purchased recently at $300 - online. 

How much, where, benifits of one system or another would be apreciated? 

thanks!

Greg


----------



## dinop (Jan 31, 2010)

I just bought one from North American Fish Breeders on Kingston road..

160 for the regulator and I believe 50 for the membrane reactor.
-----------

I dont shop at Big als because they are over-priced.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It really depends on what the equipment consists of, but $515 is overpriced.

In general, you should be able to get a CO2 system (CO2 tank, regulator, solenoid, needle valve, bubble counter) for perhaps $200 or less.


----------

